# cherche un remplaçant de APPTRACKR



## salimb83 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde;

pourriez vous me trouver un autre site de téléchargement des applications d'IOs, comme *apptrackr*

merci


----------



## bug in (27 Janvier 2013)

T'as 25pp mais c'est en chinois. Et dispo uniquement sur windows...


----------



## nifex (27 Janvier 2013)

Autrement il y ca :

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/genre/ios/id36?mt=8


----------



## MiTh (27 Janvier 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde;
> 
> pourriez vous me trouver un autre site de téléchargement des applications d'IOs, comme *apptrackr*
> 
> merci



Tu te compliques bien la vie avec apptrackr mon ami. Retour à la charrette là :love:


----------

